# Upgrade 2450 to 821?



## Caseman (Sep 11, 2016)

I've had my 2450 for probably 6 years and I bought it used. Its been great pretty much no issues. It's definitely in need of some work. Could use new paddles and scraper. And there is also an issue with the detent on the chute. 
Very minor but the unit is pretty well used. 

Am I going to be disappointed with the new 4 stroke? I'd hate to buy a new one and miss my old 2450 

Or

Do I just get a newer 2 stroke?

There is someone selling brand new 821 commercials for $500 (it's a 2.5 hr drive to get it).


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I would be a little leery of someone selling $900 machines for $500, certainly make sure that they are legitimate. A 2.5hr drive would probably cost how much in gas? Probably enough to buy the paddles for the 2450. 

I think that the 2450 is still a decent machine, but if it were me, why not just keep both if you want to see which you like best. You could always sell the 821 if you don't like it, and put money into the 2450. New paddles and a scraper bar would probably set you back around $75. 

What kind of issue with the chute detent?


----------



## Caseman (Sep 11, 2016)

The guy selling has a snow removal business. I almost got him to meet me half way but I told him I only wanted 1. So he backed out. (Maybe I should try to get a deal on 2). 

I'm guessing the spring or something on the chute it keeps turning automatically. I honestly haven't looked at it.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I would be cautious buying from someone with a snow removal business. I don't know why he would by new machines and then sell them at a loss. Most times those machines have quite a bit of wear on them. 

Take a look at the chute and post some pictures. I know the handle on my 3650 needed that little nylon bushing where the handle goes through the bracket. It keeps tension on the spring on the handle.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I have a 15 year old 2450 and have no intention of ever parting with it. I replaced the scraper bar and paddles with Toro parts from ebay for about 55.00 last spring and have a 15.00 carb on hand just in case. Maybe spent an hour to do the paddle and bar job. If it were to fail and be beyond reasonable repair I'd look a used 2450, 210 or 221 in good shape or maybe a new 721. 2450 parts are still plentiful and they're easy to work on. It's worthwhile to keep these two strokes going unless it truly becomes terminal.


----------

